# Canon T4i or wait for T5i?



## Sactiik (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't decide whether to wait or go for t4i... could the t5i be that much better? in noise dont care for more resolution.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2012)

It will only be a very marginal improvement. The major improvement will be in the T6i. Better wait for that one. Or not.


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 25, 2012)

I heard that the T7i might be the return of APS-H sensor and shoot 12FPS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

In other words, if you need a camera now, buy it. There will always be a newer, better model soon. In the case of the Rebel line, soon = next year.


----------



## Zv (Nov 25, 2012)

The rebel series don't tend to undergo drastic changes every time. 

T1i - T2i - went from 15mp to 18mp. and 3.4 - 3.7fps

T2i - T3i I think was mostly just an upgraded swivel type screen. still 3.7 fps

The T4i however got the DIGIC 5 , touchscreen and more fps (5 fps max) which is actually one of the most significant rebel upgrades in recent history. I would say get the T4i as I don't see Canon vastly improving on it or putting a DIGIC 5+ in a new rebel anytime soon.


----------



## grenwick (Dec 27, 2012)

Rebels seem to get upgraded every year. If T4i is the camera you want then buy it now and use it to it's fullest capabilities. When you are ready to upgrade the 80D and 8D mark ll will have articulating touch screens too! LOL

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_7dmk2.html#canon_timeline

Good Luck and enjoy what ever camera you buy.


----------



## zim (Dec 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> In other words, if you need a camera now, buy it. There will always be a newer, better model soon. In the case of the Rebel line, soon = next year.




Absolutely true but I wonder though are we not entering a time where Canon are about to change their production line to a 0.18 micron fabrication process and so the question ‘should I wait’ will become very valid, I’m thinking more 7D than rebel admittedly.


----------



## Rams_eos (Dec 27, 2012)

I would go for a good offer on a 650D / T4i now (sales time). It is a camera with very good value. You can purchase a nice lens (15-85 or 17-55) that you will use with the following one also. I don’t see it renewed before summer time and it will be more expensive that T4i now.

I don’t see canon launching a much better sensor in T5i before the release of 70D / 7D2.

So if T5i comes soon, it might get a slight increase in FPS, same for video and may be higher pixel count to be on the par with Nikon.

If it comes later and better, you will have lost 6 months of nice pictures if you wait


----------



## Frage (Dec 27, 2012)

Besides the Touchscreen, I find relevant the AF system and the Digic5 and thats it.
If I were in the position to buy a new camera now, I will go for a cheaper 600d or for a 60d. The ergonomics of the 60d ar far superior including a shoulter display and a bigger batery. And with the eventually saved money, depends on your decision...... well you know.


----------



## Ido (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 for the 60D..

It may have less features than the 650D, but once I started using to the top small panel display, I cannot go back to the Rebel series.. 

Also, build quality is better on the 60D (not quite as good as the 50D, but still better than the rebels)

Now the 60D is so cheap, so better get it before they are all out of stock..


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 27, 2012)

If you don't have the money and don't need video, I'd still suggest a good second-hand 5D classic (or better yet, 5D2) over any rebel or XX series. You just need a cheap lens, 50mm to go with it and you have one of the best camera/lens combo. It still has a better ISO performance than any current rebel body aside.


----------



## Badger (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't miss out on good pictures now for what may come. Buy the best camera for YOUR needs now and if something else that fits your needs better comes out in a year or two, budget, save, sell your existing equipment and buy the new when its available. Who knows, the T7i might be the revolutionary camera.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 27, 2012)

I had to choose between T3i and T4i/Eos M and decideded for a T3i (600D) because:
- IQ of T3i seems to be little bit better than T4i (perhaps just variations between samples, but T4i hasn't the potential to be better in IQ)
- I am trying to do some video work and therefore I need very long focal lengths in the region of 2000mm. T3i delivers a video zoom mode where it uses the centrally located 1920x1080 pixel area of the sensor - a 3x TC built in! (5.6 400 mutates to 5.6 1920 equivalent meaning to acquire the full moon in reasonable HD quality!)

For taking photographs I like my 40D bodies which deliver nearly the same overall quality despite of only 10 MPix.


----------



## witeken (Dec 27, 2012)

zim said:


> Absolutely true but I wonder though are we not entering a time where Canon are about to change their production line to a 0.18 micron fabrication process and so the question ‘should I wait’ will become very valid, I’m thinking more 7D than rebel admittedly.



What do you mean? 180nm just means you will get smaller pixels ( i think i heard about 100 MP on FF?). The size of pixels in current Canon dslr sensors is a lot bigger. In case of the 650D: 4300nm. That means 20 times smaller pixels, huge picture files, low frame rates, and very poor high-iso performance. I don't know why you want that 180nm fabrication process .


----------



## K-amps (Dec 27, 2012)

witeken said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely true but I wonder though are we not entering a time where Canon are about to change their production line to a 0.18 micron fabrication process and so the question ‘should I wait’ will become very valid, I’m thinking more 7D than rebel admittedly.
> ...



He means Fabrication process, not pixel width of 180nm.

Meaning less space is taken up by electronics and more space allotted to "larger" photodiodes.


----------



## robbymack (Dec 27, 2012)

Wait for the t9i I hear it will have a shrink ray so you can macro anything.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 27, 2012)

Sactiik said:


> Can't decide whether to wait or go for t4i... could the t5i be that much better? in noise dont care for more resolution.



Apologies for people not giving you advice you can use (except a few):

If you are a pro and make money and you are losing money without a body: T4i
If you are a hobbyist who can wait 3 months and does not care to pay early adopter price: T5i

The T5i has to be a bit better. I played with a Friend's T4i, it is so much better than a T2i in terms of noise that one can only think the T5i will also have a bit of improvement in the area. Also by March, you will know if it is worth buying over the t4i or not.

Just some friendly advice: Wait for reviews and comparisons to the T4i.


----------



## rpt (Dec 27, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Sactiik said:
> 
> 
> > Can't decide whether to wait or go for t4i... could the t5i be that much better? in noise dont care for more resolution.
> ...


+1

Wait if you can. You have not given us any background about what camera you have now, what you shoot and what shots are you unable to take so the advise will be tristated - buy T4i, wait for T5i or something else that you may not be able to use. A question without context gets answers outside of your context...


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2012)

Go with 6D for better higher ISO.


----------



## samkatz (Dec 27, 2012)

The t4i is excellent. It just came out in June, so how long will you have to wait for a "T5i".

After a month w/it, it's met my expectations re: Image quality, and exceeded my expectations re: Handling.

As far as the 60D vs t4i, given the prices are almost the same, go to a store and handle each one. The T4i is ligher, smaller, has a touch screen and very quiet fast focusing. You miss the rear dial and some other settings. Shooting speed about the same. Consider the T4i +18-135 STM kit if you can get a good deal under 900.00 for the kit. Enjoy it.


----------



## zim (Dec 27, 2012)

K-amps said:


> witeken said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## that1guyy (Dec 27, 2012)

T5i will probably have a brand new sensor. Might be worth waiting for,


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 28, 2012)

DB said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for the t9i I hear it will have a shrink ray so you can macro anything.
> ...



Still won't be as good as the D800.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 28, 2012)

as said.. do you want a camera now or in the future?


----------



## Woody (Dec 28, 2012)

Just wait for the T5i's announcement if you do not need it urgently. If it's a brand new 24 MP sensor (hopefully featuring the new 0.18 fabrication process), then the imaging sensor alone is worth the wait. If it's the same old same old 18 MP sensor, then the price of T4i will have fallen further by then.


----------



## MMENJIV4 (Dec 28, 2012)

VERY SOON YOU WILL BE MAKING CALLS FROM YOUR SLR,BLOOD PRESSURE,X RAYS,RADIO,TV...INSANE WHY NOT JUST CAMERA REAL REAL GOOD......


----------



## Bearcat1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Buy the Rebel now, you will be ready to upgrade to FF next year!


----------



## RobS10 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was in the same position as you last spring when the rumors of the T4i were flying. I had bought a T3i in a nice two lens bundle at Costco and thought why not wait and see how they improved the T4i since it was supposed to be released at any time. 

First of all, it seemed to take _forever_ for the release. Then, I felt compelled to read all the reviews to see if the new camera was worthy of all my barely contained patience. Although some thought the T3i had better IQ, and the new autofocus wasn't _quite_ living up to the hype, most of the reviews were positive, especially about the feared touchscreen. 

One thing most people were really disappointed in, though, was the T4i used basically the same sensor (with the tweak for AF) as the T3i and 60D. Most people, including myself, hoped we'd get something more along the lines of the sensor in the Nikon 5200.

Now, I gotta believe the new T5i, whenever it finally _does_ come out, will have a new sensor. It HAS to . The thing is, will it live up the the build up of hype? Gotta wait till someone has one.

If you can wait, I would. If the new sensor is a big, or medium improvement, _and_ Canon didn't take away any great features from the T4i, you'll be glad you waited. If not, pick up the T4i cheaper.


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 7, 2013)

Like others have said, it depends on your current situation. Do you have a camera now? If not, then buy it now. There is always something better around the corner. Meanwhile, you are missing pictures.

If you DO have a camera now (with adequate IQ), do you really need to upgrade? And if you do, how soon?


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 15, 2013)

A good 5D or 5D2 will be better. Couple it with a 50mm or 40mm and a cheap external flash and you're set.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2013)

So much of this depends on how much of a hurry you are in, what you are trying to do, and how much you want to spend. At my local camera shop I can get a 7D body for $1200, a 60D body for $750, and a T4i body for $600. If you are looking for things around the T4i price range, those options are about as far as you can stretch things with the current models out.

When the T5i comes out, I would guess in the late fall to be in time for Christmas shoppers, it is a safe bet that it will have similar features to the T4i plus slightly better low light performance. It may or may not have new sensor technology, if it does I would expect a stop better low light performance and a stop or two better noise.

The 60D has slightly worse noise than the T4i, better sealed, bit better focusing, and the shoulder display. If you want manual control over ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc... it has a better user interface. Drawbacks are no wifi or touchscreen.

The 7D is basicly equivalent to the 60D, except with a higher burst rate and much better autofocus.

If image quality is all important, get the T4i. If you are going to take BIF (bird in flight) pictures, the faster autofocus makes the 7D a far better camera. The 60D is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## LANA (Mar 6, 2013)

you can go with T4i or 60D, check here


----------



## RGF (Mar 9, 2013)

Sactiik said:


> Can't decide whether to wait or go for t4i... could the t5i be that much better? in noise dont care for more resolution.



Better wait, everyone should wait. Hold it, if everyone waits then Canon will stop making cameras and there will be no T5i. So no waiting.

If you need it now, buy it. If the T5i is vast improvement you can always upgrade. At least you had a camera until then


----------



## duydaniel (Mar 9, 2013)

Get a Nikon D7100 imo. Suggestions from owner of both 5D3 and D7000.
10 Thoughts on Being a Photographer - John Greengo


----------

